# Artest wants to fight Ben on PPV for $10 mil



## DTigre (Mar 14, 2005)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/37571/20051016/artest_talks_to_penthouse/
:rofl:


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

As much as I like Ron Artest, this ******* is VERY crazy. Good hearted, but crazy.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

... I'd pay for it.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

:boxing:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'd love to see Wallace whoop his ***. Last year he was ridiculous. He gets a violent shove to the neck and does not retaliate. But for some reason retaliates a thrown cup?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Artest deserves this


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'd love to see Wallace whoop his ***. Last year he was ridiculous. He gets a violent shove to the neck and does not retaliate. But for some reason retaliates a thrown cup?


He was trying to stay under control, shame on him. Some times it's the smallest thing that makes you snap, as in this case.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

smh, smh


cant wait till pacers play the pistons :smile:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Just when you think its all over......


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

id pay to watch it


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

I really dont see what the big deal is.....

he's gotta make back the money he lost last season somehow


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

For the fans sake, I hope this is going to be a cage match.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I hope you all know that Artest was making a joke. I can't wait to see how everything Artest says this year gets taken seriously.

I would like to see that fight though. Everyone here I'm sure thinks that Ben Wallace would win...but Artest has known how to box since he was five years old. His father taught him at that young age because his dad was a boxer. Plus Artest does way 260.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> I hope you all know that Artest was making a joke. I can't wait to see how everything Artest says this year gets taken seriously.
> 
> I would like to see that fight though. Everyone here I'm sure thinks that Ben Wallace would win...but Artest has known how to box since he was five years old. His father taught him at that young age because his dad was a boxer. Plus Artest does way 260.


The fact he was raised in Queensbridge gives him extra toughness. You couldn't be a push over growing up around those parts.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

wowww that would be so crazy...i would give it to ben wallace unless he doesnt have a clue how to box


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Ron Artest is a fighter. He grew up fighting and is a boxer. Not to mention they're the same height pretty much but Artest has 20 pounds of muscle on him. Plus atleast 50 pounds of crazy. 

Ronald also has a sense of humor though, I'm guessing he is joking.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I would pay to see it! It would happen in the offseason obviously... Something to get amped about when the nba is in its remote mode!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wallace busted Charles Oakley's nose before Big Ben was even known. :laugh:


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

If you guys watch the tape of the brawl, you will see that Artest wanted no part of Ben Wallace. Wallace pushed Artest, threw a headband at him, and Artest didn't do anything. Then a fan throws something at him, and he attacks. Why didn't he attack Ben? He's scared. Artest likes to talk a lot but if Ben Wallace came up to his face he would pray that people would get in the middle and break it up.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Ron Artest is a fighter. He grew up fighting and is a boxer. Not to mention they're the same height pretty much but Artest has 20 pounds of muscle on him. *Plus atleast 50 pounds of crazy.*


:rofl:


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

artest looks BIG this year. i might have to takehim in this right, cuz hes a crazy son of a *****


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

X-Factor said:


> For the fans sake, I hope this is going to be a cage match.


lol :biggrin:


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Artest would whoop his ***.


Please don't mask curses.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Franco 5 said:


> If you guys watch the tape of the brawl, you will see that Artest wanted no part of Ben Wallace. Wallace pushed Artest, threw a headband at him, and Artest didn't do anything. Then a fan throws something at him, and he attacks. Why didn't he attack Ben? He's scared. Artest likes to talk a lot but if Ben Wallace came up to his face he would pray that people would get in the middle and break it up.



Don't give us that. Artest was taking anger management classes, and he was doing what he was instructed to do in that kind of situation. The cup of beer that was thrown at his face was just what put him over the edge. Believe me, Ron is from Queensbridge, he is not scared of anybody. He would fight Ben Wallace in a heart beat. And I believe that he would win. Artest is a boxer, Wallace is not. Artest has finesse, Wallace does not. Yeah, Big Ben may be able to throw a good haymaker, but outside of that he'd be lost in the ring.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

this guy is going to murder someone by the time his life is over


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Franco 5 said:


> If you guys watch the tape of the brawl, you will see that Artest wanted no part of Ben Wallace. Wallace pushed Artest, threw a headband at him, and Artest didn't do anything. Then a fan throws something at him, and he attacks. Why didn't he attack Ben? He's scared. Artest likes to talk a lot but if Ben Wallace came up to his face he would pray that people would get in the middle and break it up.


Artest did not snap because a cup was thrown at him. He snapped because of everything that happened, the cup just happened to be the thing that pushed him over the top.

While we're on the topic of boxing, I'll make this analogy: Sometimes on Fight Night Round 2 (a video game), I'll knock a guy out with just a little jab. Now you may question how I can knock somebody out with such a weak punch. The reason why is because I wore him down so much before that, that the final punch didn't have to be much to knock him out. The same is the case in this situation, what Wallace did brought him near that point, the cup was just he last straw.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Artest is so scared that he is talking about fighting Wallace on pay-per-view after everyone is already way past the event. I'm sure he is really scared.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Artest wants to box?

What a _edit_ *****!

Get in the octagon (aka real fighting) and let Big Ben hand you your ***!

Do not mask curse.

- Premier


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Not to mention they're the same height pretty much but Artest has 20 pounds of muscle on him.


I'm not buying that for a second. No matter what Ron says he weighs and no matter what nba.com says Ben Wallace weighs there is no way in hell Ron is carrying around more muscle than Ben.

Ron is tough no doubt, buti t's not exactly like Ben Wallace is from Connecticut or anything either. He was the youngest of like 8 or 9 brothers so I'm sure he's no stranger to boxing. Hell, he got his scholarship by busting up Charles Oakley at a camp when he was in high school. Quick hands, great balance, and an enormous reach. 

I love boxing, would love to see a fight like this. I've obviously never seen him box, but I think Ron would have to be a hell of a boxer to make up for Ben's decided physical advantages. Childhood fundamentals aren't going to help you against a brick wall of a guy with three and a half foot arms. You never know though.

Anyways, Artest was obviously joking and I don't even consider this to be even remotely possible.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The cup threw him over the edge but a violent shove to the neck didn't? That is stupid any way you slice it and I'm not buying it.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> The cup threw him over the edge but a violent shove to the neck didn't? That is stupid any way you slice it and I'm not buying it.


Artest had been trying to get under Wallaces skin, and it finally worked, it wouldn't work for him to snap after doing that work. Bowen does that stuff all the time, he'll get under your skin, then act innocent when the player gets mad. But when a fan, who is supposed to be irrelevant and not involved with the scuffle, gets involved and starts throwing things on the court at players, it's easy to see how that could make Artest snap.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> The cup threw him over the edge but a violent shove to the neck didn't? That is stupid any way you slice it and I'm not buying it.


Alright, I'll draw it out for you, maybe that'll help you understand it:


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

socco said:


> He was trying to stay under control, shame on him. Some times it's the smallest thing that makes you snap, as in this case.


Naw, it's called being a straight _edit _and not being able to deal with a man of similair stature..but he is tough enough to go after a little weakling who threw a plastic cup at him...and his dumb *** hit the wrong person, who happened to be a geeky looking defenseless kid. Dude is from Queens Bridge...you telling me he couldn't man up to Ben Wallace for shoving him in his neck? But he would go after a little weakling? Ron Artest is a clown.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> The cup threw him over the edge but a violent shove to the neck didn't? That is stupid any way you slice it and I'm not buying it.



You aren't paying attention, so I'll say it again. At the time of the incident, Ron Artest was taking anger management classes. He was told if a physical altercation occured on the court, to do what he did and walk away. That's what he did. So he managed to walk away from the incident, but obviously he was still fuming about it, he was just doing what he had been instructed to do and had practiced doing for such an incident. Then he had the towel thrown at him, obviously that wouldn't hurt much, so whatever...but I'm sure it got him a little bit more riled. THEN when people started throwing crap at him, that was the last straw on the horse's back. You can only poke a dog so many times before he bites at you. He was trying to avoid an altercation, but it just got to be too much, and he finally snapped. It doesn't matter who threw that cup of beer at him, Ron would've charged at him. If you can't see that or don't want to believe that, fine. But believe me, Ron Artest is not scared of Ben Wallace. Ron Artest is not scared of Shaq for that matter.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

MitchMatch said:


> Naw, it's called being a straight puss and not being able to deal with a man of similair stature..but he is tough enough to go after a little weakling who threw a plastic cup at him...and his dumb *** hit the wrong person, who happened to be a geeky looking defenseless kid. Dude is from Queens Bridge...you telling me he couldn't man up to Ben Wallace for shoving him in his neck? But he would go after a little weakling? Ron Artest is a clown.


 well, he didn't "hit" the little defenseless guy either


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I dont blame Artest for what he did. Sure the fans pay the bills but that doesnt give them the right to throw objects at players. I would have done the same thing, except I actually would have hit the guy who threw it. :biggrin: 


By the way...Artest would get punked if he fought Big Ben. 










Have you bought your ticket yet?

Ticket to what?

To the GUN SHOW!!


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> You aren't paying attention, so I'll say it again. At the time of the incident, Ron Artest was taking anger management classes. He was told if a physical altercation occured on the court, to do what he did and walk away. That's what he did. So he managed to walk away from the incident, but obviously he was still fuming about it, he was just doing what he had been instructed to do and had practiced doing for such an incident. Then he had the towel thrown at him, obviously that wouldn't hurt much, so whatever...but I'm sure it got him a little bit more riled. THEN when people started throwing crap at him, that was the last straw on the horse's back. You can only poke a dog so many times before he bites at you. He was trying to avoid an altercation, but it just got to be too much, and he finally snapped. It doesn't matter who threw that cup of beer at him, Ron would've charged at him. If you can't see that or don't want to believe that, fine. But believe me, Ron Artest is not scared of Ben Wallace. Ron Artest is not scared of Shaq for that matter.


Of course, cause anger management teaches you to walk away from more physical confrontation ON THE COURT...but it is acceptable to go after fans that aren't as capable of defending themselves. Ron - Ron is a straight GANGSTA... naw, more like a :clown:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Do not talk to me like I'm an idiot. I understand your little model perfectly. I know what it is like to be pissed off and set over the edge. Do you? Think about how close Artest must have been to his boiling point to have a little cup set him off. Your model and even logic makes sense, but I choose not to buy it.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Do not talk to me like I'm an idiot. I understand your little model perfectly. I know what it is like to be pissed off and set over the edge. Do you? Think about how close Artest must have been to his boiling point to have a little cup set him off. Your model and even logic makes sense, but I choose not to buy it.



Well that's fine that you don't buy it, but at least you understand what I was getting at. And yes, I have been in a situation like that before, where something major happened, I managed to walk away, but was still seeing red, and then someone else made an additional comment, and that's what made me snap. I know exactly what it's like. It just drives me crazy when people call Artest a 'coward' for walking away from Wallace, because he was only doing what his anger management classes had instructed him to do.


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

Ron Artest is a _edit_... If he wanted to fight Ben, he had his chance and he backed down.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I wonder how many of you would call Ron Artest a _edit _to his face.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I would definately watch it, in fact...every box and NBA fan would watch it :biggrin:


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Artest would eat Ben Wallace up and **** him out.


----------



## Schizogenius (Aug 29, 2005)

socco said:


> Alright, I'll draw it out for you, maybe that'll help you understand it:


 :rofl: 

Oh ****...


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I wonder how many of you would call Ron Artest a puss to his face.


Yeah, someone here do it please. 

I'm one of those who believe he'd lay Ben Wallace out on the floor.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I really don't have enough information to comment.

I'd like to buy this magazine to get the details, but I've never heard of it, and don't know where to purchase one.

Does anyone here know?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I wonder how many of you would call Ron Artest a _edit _to his face.


 go ask that kid who got cracked in the face by ron on the court if he would call him that lol.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Tragedy said:


> go ask that kid who got cracked in the face by ron on the court if he would call him that lol.


 You mean the one that Jermaine O'Neal hit?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i would pay to see this fight. seriously. artest is the most volatile guy in the NBA.


----------



## TonyMontana_83 (Dec 4, 2004)

I know this post will likely get deleted, but some of you guys are [crazy].  Anybody with anger issues would understand his situation. When Wallace shoved him he was trying to be the bigger man and not get into trouble. The beer thrown on him just caused him to snap though. Artest would win a fight against Wallace simply because if you've ever really watched a fight it's usually the crazier dude that wins. Artest is the craziest mofo since Dennis Rodman.

Nope, not deleted, just edited. Just watch the name-calling please.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Mike luvs KG said:


> I'm not buying that for a second. No matter what Ron says he weighs and no matter what nba.com says Ben Wallace weighs there is no way in hell Ron is carrying around more muscle than Ben.
> 
> Ron is tough no doubt, buti t's not exactly like Ben Wallace is from Connecticut or anything either. He was the youngest of like 8 or 9 brothers so I'm sure he's no stranger to boxing. Hell, he got his scholarship by busting up Charles Oakley at a camp when he was in high school. Quick hands, great balance, and an enormous reach.
> 
> ...


Ron Artest is a guy that used to routinely toss around *vending machines* in fits of rage, mostly during his Bulls days if I remember correctly. I doubt Ben Wallace has any significant athletic advantages over Artest beyond height and reach, particularly considering that Artest is shorter yet has at least ten pounds on him. And it ain't fat.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Ron Artest is a fighter. He grew up fighting and is a boxer. Not to mention they're the same height pretty much but Artest has 20 pounds of muscle on him. Plus atleast 50 pounds of crazy.
> 
> Ronald also has a sense of humor though, I'm guessing he is joking.



rofl 50 pounds of crazy!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> I'm not buying that for a second. No matter what Ron says he weighs and no matter what nba.com says Ben Wallace weighs there is no way in hell Ron is carrying around more muscle than Ben.
> 
> Ron is tough no doubt, buti t's not exactly like Ben Wallace is from Connecticut or anything either. He was the youngest of like 8 or 9 brothers so I'm sure he's no stranger to boxing. Hell, he got his scholarship by busting up Charles Oakley at a camp when he was in high school. Quick hands, great balance, and an enormous reach.
> 
> ...



Wallace has no physical advantages over Ron. People seem to forget that Ben is about 6'5 without shoes. Where is the advantage? Is it hidden is his stupid fro? Maybe he will pull it out in the fight.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MitchMatch said:


> Naw, it's called being a straight puss and not being able to deal with a man of similair stature..but he is tough enough to go after a little weakling who threw a plastic cup at him...and his dumb *** hit the wrong person, who happened to be a geeky looking defenseless kid. Dude is from Queens Bridge...you telling me he couldn't man up to Ben Wallace for shoving him in his neck? But he would go after a little weakling? Ron Artest is a clown.


Or your just don't realise that Ron had gotten in alot of trouble in the past for his actions on the court, and tried to keep his cool, even though hes a nut job, and someone throwing a cup threw him over the edge.

I try not to fight anymore at the bar, but a couple of weekends ago some guy just kept shoving me. The first few shoves I kept saying "nah man, didnt come here to fight." but he kept shoving me so we went at it. Whats the difference? I reached my breaking point and snapped, just like Ron.


Just watch the Personal Attacks, please.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You mean the one that Jermaine O'Neal hit?


Yeah you can't take Jermaine "Fist of Fury" O'Neal out of the picture. Jermaine v.s. Pistons Fat Fan should be the undercard.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Or your just don't realise that Ron had gotten in alot of trouble in the past for his actions on the court, and tried to keep his cool, even though hes a nut job, and someone throwing a cup threw him over the edge.
> 
> I try not to fight anymore at the bar, but a couple of weekends ago some guy just kept shoving me. The first few shoves I kept saying "nah man, didnt come here to fight." but he kept shoving me so we went at it. Whats the difference? I reached my breaking point and snapped, just like Ron.



I agree completely. So many people call Ron a coward for walking away when he was just doing what he was counsiled to do. This isn't an issue about being afraid to fight anybody, it's an issue of Ron simply trying to stay out of trouble but had his buttons pushed too much.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Spriggan said:


> Ron Artest is a guy that used to routinely toss around *vending machines* in fits of rage, mostly during his Bulls days if I remember correctly. I doubt Ben Wallace has any significant athletic advantages over Artest beyond height and reach, particularly considering that Artest is shorter yet has at least ten pounds on him. And it ain't fat.


Ben Wallace isn't exactly a vending machine.

I also have a very hard time believing Artest outweighs Ben.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Ben Wallace isn't exactly a vending machine.
> 
> I also have a very hard time believing Artest outweighs Ben.



Well Artest does weigh 260. Not 270 like some reports say, but he is at 260. I doubt he keeps all that weight on during the season, he'll probably slim up a bit from playing so much ball, but we'll see. Anyway, for the record, how much does Big Ben weigh?


----------



## TonyMontana_83 (Dec 4, 2004)

> how much does Big Ben weigh?


 240


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

TonyMontana_83 said:


> 240



Well if that's an official weight than that easily settles it. Artest weighed 250 last year, so he already outweighed Big Ben even before he put on all the extra muscle.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Just by looking at them, you can tell that Artest is noticably thicker than Wallace.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

a lot of editing recently. FCC of BBnet been working pretty hard.

anyway, i'd take ben anyday. Ron Artest may be more vocal but Ben has the look in his eyes when he's pissed that you can tell without him saying stupid quotes to the media. aside from that, Wallace is a lot more built.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Just by looking at them, you can tell that Artest is noticably thicker than Wallace.


There's a good pic of Ron recently.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

MitchMatch said:


> Naw, it's called being a straight _edit _and not being able to deal with a man of similair stature..but he is tough enough to go after a little weakling who threw a plastic cup at him...and his dumb *** hit the wrong person, who happened to be a geeky looking defenseless kid. Dude is from Queens Bridge...you telling me he couldn't man up to Ben Wallace for shoving him in his neck? But he would go after a little weakling? Ron Artest is a clown.



Actually he never hit the geeky Detroit fan. He has said he only ran into the stands to tell the fan not to do that, and i dont think ron's the kind of guy that would lie to you about that.(still incredibly stupid to run into the stands) If he was going to hit him he would say. It was actaully Stephan Jackson who threw the first punch at the geeky fan, but this was only after the geeky fan threw beer in Artest face who at the time was being held by the fan who threw the cup in the first place. Artest actually didn't throw any punches till he was on the floor and the fat Detroit fan ran toward him.

Artest had been in anger management classes, and was going to try not to be in any confrontations. I doubt many of the classes covered having a cup of beer thrown on you by a fan.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Ben Wallace isn't exactly a vending machine.


That's true. A vending machine is much, much heavier.



> I also have a very hard time believing Artest outweighs Ben.


Why's that? Ben Wallace is very muscular but he isn't very big, relatively speaking, despite his nickname. Wallace's game isn't really built on strength as opposed to quickness and intelligence. Artest, on the other hand, outmuscles every opponent he comes across and is just flat-out huge.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

StephenJackson said:


> I hope you all know that Artest was making a joke. I can't wait to see how everything Artest says this year gets taken seriously.
> 
> I would like to see that fight though. Everyone here I'm sure thinks that Ben Wallace would win...but Artest has known how to box since he was five years old. His father taught him at that young age because his dad was a boxer. Plus Artest does way 260.


We would have to find out if Ben knows how to box first.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> There's a good pic of Ron recently.


Damn, his arms look huge, but his arms always were pretty big, I'll have to see him in a game compared to other players to see the difference. I'm looking forward to have Artest back this season. He adds so much to the game.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Damn, his arms look huge, but his arms always were pretty big, I'll have to see him in a game compared to other players to see the difference. I'm looking forward to have Artest back this season. He adds so much to the game.



I agree, and I really hope that we can have him around for the whole year. I don't see him picking up any more suspensions, I'd like to think he's learned his lesson.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Spriggan said:


> Wallace's game isn't really built on strength as opposed to quickness and intelligence. Artest, on the other hand, outmuscles every opponent he comes across and is just flat-out huge.


That's because Artest doesn't guard guys like Shaq.

I don't know who's stronger, but I think Artest would win. When you're talking about non-professionals, it comes down to skill rather than slight differences in strength.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> That's because Artest doesn't guard guys like Shaq.
> 
> I don't know who's stronger, but I think Artest would win. When you're talking about non-professionals, it comes down to skill rather than slight differences in strength.



Exactly, and Artest learned how to box when he was five, because as has been stated, his dad was a boxer. So it's been a big part of his life, and personally I think it really helped his defensive game. Yeah, Big Ben could throw some nasty KO punches at Artest, but I just really see Artest as having much more boxing skill then Wallace.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> That's because Artest doesn't guard guys like Shaq.


I'm not trying to argue that Artest is stronger than Wallace. I'm saying that there's basically no discernable difference between their strengths, like you went on to state here, and that it's very easily believable that Artest outweighs Wallace.

Can Wallace do what Artest does? No, he doesn't have the quickness and the wide body. And insanity. Can Artest do what Wallace does? No, he doesn't have the hops and length.

But when it comes to strength, they're probably pretty identical.



> I don't know who's stronger, but I think Artest would win. When you're talking about non-professionals, it comes down to skill rather than slight differences in strength.


I'd say that Artest has an automatic edge in boxing because he's shorter and stockier.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

rock747 said:


> He has said he only ran into the stands to tell the fan not to do that, and i dont think ron's the kind of guy that would lie to you about that.


Sorry, this just struck me as funny. If you believe that, I've got an Igloo in Florida to sell ya.

If Ben doesn't want to do it for the 10 mil, I'll do it for 1 mil. After medical expenses I should clear about 700k or so.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BenGordon said:


> a lot of editing recently. FCC of BBnet been working pretty hard.
> 
> anyway, i'd take ben anyday. Ron Artest may be more vocal but Ben has the look in his eyes when he's pissed that you can tell without him saying stupid quotes to the media. aside from that, *Wallace is a lot more built.*


**** no hes not. Ron weighs more and is cut. I dont see how that comment makes any sence.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Or your just don't realise that Ron had gotten in alot of trouble in the past for his actions on the court, and tried to keep his cool, even though hes a nut job, and someone throwing a cup threw him over the edge.
> 
> I try not to fight anymore at the bar, but a couple of weekends ago some guy just kept shoving me. The first few shoves I kept saying "nah man, didnt come here to fight." but he kept shoving me so we went at it. Whats the difference? I reached my breaking point and snapped, just like Ron.
> 
> ...


 The breaking point thing is acceptable. But consider the difference between your situation and Ron's. The annoyance that sent you over the edge was on the same level of the annoyances that built your anger up. The magnitude of a cup throw is nowhere near a shove to the throat. As a person who has had issues with blowing up in the past, it is hard for me to believe. But how I feel does not matter since I do not know Ron Artest. Maybe the cup was a conditioned stimuli to something horrible. :rofl:


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

that would be an ugly, ugly boxing match. LIke those "So you think your tough enough!" shows they put on with people that have never boxed before

bball players cannot throw a punch. Scientific fact


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

ansoncarter said:


> that would be an ugly, ugly boxing match. LIke those "So you think your tough enough!" shows they put on with people that have never boxed before
> 
> bball players cannot throw a punch. Scientific fact



Another scientific fact: you did not bother to read this thread. It has been said many times that Artest has been a boxer since he was 5 years old when his dad taught him how to box (his dad was a boxer). Artest can box. Not sure about Wallace.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

Artest is buggin lol why would you want to fight him and wait till now to announce it his friends was probably clowning with him about him getting punked and he got mad and said he will fight him. With that said I like Artest he is always himself, his personality kinda reminds me of rodmans


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

nybullsfan said:


> Artest is buggin lol why would you want to fight him and wait till now to announce it his friends was probably clowning with him about him getting punked and he got mad and said he will fight him. With that said I like Artest he is always himself, his personality kinda reminds me of rodmans



Well, first of all...Artest was joking when he said it. He doesn't actually want to fight Wallace. Well maybe he does, but he was joking when he made that comment. And yes, at times Artest certainly does remind me of Rodman.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Well, first of all...Artest was joking when he said it. He doesn't actually want to fight Wallace. Well maybe he does, but he was joking when he made that comment. And yes, at times Artest certainly does remind me of Rodman.


I was joking when I made the reference about his friends Artest is good for the NBA though did not deserve to be suspended that long


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I haven't seen Ron Artest play yet this year, so maybe he has put on a significant amount of weight, so if he has and it is very visible (and I emphasize 'very') then maybe I am wrong.

But just going by what I've seen can't believe Artest out masses Wallace. I mean, I have personally SEEN them play each other like 5 times. I'm not buying it.

So Ron says he weighs 260 pounds. Ok. Basically every inteview he has done recently he's been bull****ting. From the boxing thing, to the playing out of control thing. I seriously think he's just messing with people. If he weighs 260 there is no way Ben Wallace is only 240.

Check out this video: Ron's got his shirt off through the whole thing. He's big. But he's not Ben Wallace big. Like I said, I haven't seen him all that recently, so unless he's put on some seriously noticeable weight I have a hard time imagining he's anywhere close to 260.

http://www.blastro.com/player/ronartestohyeah.html?bitrate=_300&mediatype=wmv&x=26&y=6





















Something isn't adding up. I mean, I can buy that the two are in the same weight class, but there is no way Artest has 20 pounds on Ben.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice to see you show a frontal of Rons arms then a side shot of Ben flexing his. Realy helps your case putting **** like that up. Glad to see you keeping it fair.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Nice to see you show a frontal of Rons arms then a side shot of Ben flexing his. Realy helps your case putting **** like that up. Glad to see you keeping it fair.


Find a better one.

How about here?










The one I posted was the most flattering I could find.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Find a better one.
> 
> How about here?
> 
> ...


Look a page back at the one i posted. Specifically the bottom pic of the two. His arms are definitely huge.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

StephenJackson said:


> Look a page back at the one i posted. Specifically the bottom pic of the two. His arms are definitely huge.


I mean, they do look a little bigger in that picture, but still not as big as Ben Wallace's. But you can't tell if he's really put on muscle or is just a little rounder around the edges.

I'm assuming you've seen him play this year, does he really look that much noticeably bigger that you can buy he's put on 10-15 pounds of muscle? If so than OK. I'm just saying in the past I've always though Ben had a mass advantage.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Artest is so scared that he is talking about fighting Wallace on pay-per-view after everyone is already way past the event. I'm sure he is really scared.


like i said Artest talks a lot.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Bens arms don't look that big there. Pictures can be decieving, that's why you have to see them next to each other in a real game. I always thought Artest was thicker and stronger than Wallace just based on games. Wallace is more of a specimen with his length and athleticism.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Find a better one.
> 
> How about here?
> 
> ...


Or you could just show a picture of Ben where hes not flexing his arm in a pose for the camera.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Id take Artest....


----------



## 34ppierce (Oct 6, 2005)

go ron ron, if history proves anything, Queensbridge *****s are the ROWDY ROWDY.....he' frick bens **** up....he's heavier, can box and doesnt have skinny legs like ben...

No masked cursing.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

God seriously who the hell cares if Ben or Artest is bigger. They both look the same to me.

















Man I just want to see them fight.


----------



## 34ppierce (Oct 6, 2005)

if Ben Wallace went to the beach, he would sink in the sand, thats how skinny his legs are...


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

I don't know. His legs look about the same as Artest's here.










The width of their legs doesn't have much to do with how they fight anyway, unless they are going to use tae kwon do or something. Personally I'd think it would be a pretty even match.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm more interested in seeing Shawn Bradley take it to Zydrunas Ilgauskas for $10 million.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

I don't think people here realise how much of an advantage being able to box is. Being a boxer means Ron knows how to fight, and we're not sure if Wallace can. This, along with Artest being a nutter, are the reasons I'd take Artest over Big Ben. I'd love to see it though, and probably a little bit more than a Bradley v Ilgauskas match. :wink:


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

P33r~ said:


> I don't know. His legs look about the same as Artest's here.


That might be so, but I'll reserve judgment on the potential fight's winner until I see a visual comparison of their left big toes.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

garnett said:


> I don't think people here realise how much of an advantage being able to box is. Being a boxer means Ron knows how to fight, and we're not sure if Wallace can. This, along with Artest being a nutter, are the reasons I'd take Artest over Big Ben. I'd love to see it though, and probably a little bit more than a Bradley v Ilgauskas match. :wink:


Being able to box CAN be a huge advantage, but only if you are able to box well. I know Ron has a boxing background, but what does that really mean? He did some golden gloves when he was younger? I don't really know how extensive his background is.

I've seen guys with golden gloves backgrounds get absolutely worked over by guys who have never boxed before simply because they were better athletes. Childhood fundamentals aren't going to do anything if the guy has 6 inches of reach on you. Then again, I don't know how good of a boxer Ron "actually" is.

I think the fight would be interesting. I'm not going to argue about who would win as it's basically just a "my dad can beat up your dad" deal.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Being able to box CAN be a huge advantage, but only if you are able to box well. I know Ron has a boxing background, but what does that really mean? He did some golden gloves when he was younger? I don't really know how extensive his background is.
> 
> *I've seen guys with golden gloves backgrounds get absolutely worked over by guys who have never boxed before simply because they were better athletes.* Childhood fundamentals aren't going to do anything if the guy has 6 inches of reach on you. Then again, I don't know how good of a boxer Ron "actually" is.
> 
> I think the fight would be interesting. I'm not going to argue about who would win as it's basically just a "my dad can beat up your dad" deal.



Nope, no you havent. Not unless the golden gloves guy is either about to pass out hes so drunk, or the other guy has a bat or knife. Otherwise, no, you havent.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kitty said:


> The fact he was raised in Queensbridge gives him extra toughness. You couldn't be a push over growing up around those parts.


I don't buy into the whole 'just because he's from Queensbridge he's tough' deal.....Where your from has nothing to do with how well you can fight....Most places that are rough and tough like Queensbridge you don't see actual fighting...You see guns and knives involved...Thats not tough thats stupidity.....

Most of the best Ultimate Fighters in the world don't come from rough areas in big inner cities they come from all over....all different backgrounds....In fact the current UFC champion is a middle school math teacher with his masters degree and I bet you he could whoop up on just about any street thug in New York, Chicago, Miami or where ever.....

On top of that I have seen no proof that Artest has any kind of background in boxing...All I have to go by is somebody on here's word...Is there any link to this sort of information that could clear up the doubts that I have....

Bottomline to this post is that Ben Wallace would make short work out of Artest in a fight....He's a lot bigger and has a much longer reach....


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Nope, no you havent. Not unless the golden gloves guy is either about to pass out hes so drunk, or the other guy has a bat or knife. Otherwise, no, you havent.


And you know that he not seen this, how?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> On top of that I have seen no proof that Artest has any kind of background in boxing...All I have to go by is somebody on here's word...Is there any link to this sort of information that could clear up the doubts that I have....


This isn't the original article I read, but it's all I can find right now, I guess it will do.

http://espn.go.com/magazine/vol6no02artest.html



> Once, a co-worker challenged him, poked him in the chest, and Big Ron coldcocked him right there on the job. Ron Sr. is a Navy vet and a former boxer -- a one-time Golden Gloves heavyweight from Philly -- who put the gloves on his oldest as soon as Ron-Ron could keep them aloft.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Nope, no you havent. Not unless the golden gloves guy is either about to pass out hes so drunk, or the other guy has a bat or knife. Otherwise, no, you havent.


Look, I'm not going to get into an argument about this. You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## DTigre (Mar 14, 2005)

Who would want to mess with him?


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I wonder how many of you would call Ron Artest a _edit _to his face.


I would from the stands, so he could lose another 5 million. But in the hood. Hell no.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Please Ben, AGREE


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Nope, no you havent. Not unless the golden gloves guy is either about to pass out hes so drunk, or the other guy has a bat or knife. Otherwise, no, you havent.


ever heard of weight classes? imagine Bernard Hopkins taking on james toney. it wouldnt end up pretty. big ben may not have the boxing experience but he makes up for it in athletic ability,build,and muscle tone.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

JNice said:


> Sorry, this just struck me as funny. If you believe that, I've got an Igloo in Florida to sell ya.
> 
> If Ben doesn't want to do it for the 10 mil, *I'll do it for 1 mil. After medical expenses I should clear about 700k or so.*


 :laugh: You better hope you don't end up with brain damage.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

do you think anyone in the nba could beat shaq in a fight


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

double posted.....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

KobeBryant08 said:


> do you think anyone in the nba could beat shaq in a fight


 Mengke Bateer.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> do you think anyone in the nba could beat shaq in a fight


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

As long as Big Ben gets off the steroids for the fight, I'd be all for it...


----------



## kflint5 (Aug 15, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Most of the best Ultimate Fighters in the world don't come from rough areas in big inner cities they come from all over....all different backgrounds....In fact the current UFC champion is a middle school math teacher with his masters degree and I bet you he could whoop up on just about any street thug in New York, Chicago, Miami or where ever.....
> Bottomline to this post is that Ben Wallace would make short work out of Artest in a fight....He's a lot bigger and has a much longer reach....


the current UFC champ would get demolished by almost any top lhw, or middleweight in pride. Also size has a lot do with fights but not as much as you think. bob sapp is huge but throws punches like a girl and cant take punishment for all we know ben wallace could be the same way. ron artest was a boxer, ben wallace never was. It would be close but IMO i would take artest


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I don't buy into the whole 'just because he's from Queensbridge he's tough' deal.....Where your from has nothing to do with how well you can fight....Most places that are rough and tough like Queensbridge you don't see actual fighting...You see guns and knives involved...Thats not tough thats stupidity.....
> 
> Most of the best Ultimate Fighters in the world don't come from rough areas in big inner cities they come from all over....all different backgrounds....In fact the current UFC champion is a middle school math teacher with his masters degree and I bet you he could whoop up on just about any street thug in New York, Chicago, Miami or where ever.....
> 
> ...



Why not look that up? Because your wrong.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BenGordon said:


> ever heard of weight classes? imagine Bernard Hopkins taking on james toney. it wouldnt end up pretty. big ben may not have the boxing experience but he makes up for it in athletic ability,build,and muscle tone.


No, he doesnt. His build is no better than Rons, or is his muscle tone. And since when did Ron, who is also a DPOY, have low athletic ability? Ron is considered a top defensive presence just like Ben, but is also one of the better scorers in the league (not top 10 or anything). Im confused as to where Ben is more athletic.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Athleticism? Well, Ron has way better footspeed than Ben... And jumping high isn't really important in boxing is it?


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

R-Star said:


> No, he doesnt. His build is no better than Rons, or is his muscle tone. And since when did Ron, who is also a DPOY, have low athletic ability? Ron is considered a top defensive presence just like Ben, but is also one of the better scorers in the league (not top 10 or anything). Im confused as to where Ben is more athletic.


i really dont like debating ''what if'' topics but ben wallaces build is much bigger than ron artests. their heights may be similar but it's like saying chris mihm has as big a build as shaq.
(playing defense doesnt require athleticism,rebounding does. so thats not really relevent)


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'd pay to watch Ben take Artest to the cleaners.


----------



## Kyakko (Aug 14, 2002)

kflint5 said:


> the current UFC champ would get demolished by almost any top lhw, or middleweight in pride. Also size has a lot do with fights but not as much as you think. bob sapp is huge but throws punches like a girl and cant take punishment for all we know ben wallace could be the same way. ron artest was a boxer, ben wallace never was. It would be close but IMO i would take artest



actually, i've read otherwise. boxing is very different from streetfighting so they're usually not very sucessful in these types of competitions where nearly anything goes. boxers have entered these competitons, but they don't really get that far. that's not to say anything against boxers of course. i've watched a "Cops" episode where a small old ex boxer kick the "[email protected]#$" out of this young big street thug.

So... in a boxing match, i'd go for Artest, but in an all out street fight, i'd go with big ben.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Ron Artest is a fighter. He grew up fighting and is a boxer. Not to mention they're the same height pretty much but Artest has 20 pounds of muscle on him. Plus atleast 50 pounds of crazy.
> 
> Ronald also has a sense of humor though, I'm guessing he is joking.


20 lbs of muscle on Ben??? :raised_ey


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Don't give us that. Artest was taking anger management classes, and he was doing what he was instructed to do in that kind of situation. The cup of beer that was thrown at his face was just what put him over the edge. Believe me, Ron is from Queensbridge, he is not scared of anybody. He would fight Ben Wallace in a heart beat. And I believe that he would win. Artest is a boxer, Wallace is not. Artest has finesse, Wallace does not. Yeah, Big Ben may be able to throw a good haymaker, but outside of that he'd be lost in the ring.


So the anger management worked when Ben Wallace shoved him but not when a little guy threw a cup at him? He looked pretty cooled off to me laying there on the scores table. I don't buy that. Just because Artest is not scared of anyone does not mean Ben is scared of anyone.

How do you know Ben would be lost in the Ring? That is a bold statement.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

I see Artest against backed up to a wall and about 5 people trying to hold Ben back.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

DTigre said:


> Who would want to mess with him?



Not me.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

dumb topic. in a legalized boxing match, ron artest would work big ben. the difference in their athleticism isn't as big as is the difference in boxing skill.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

sherako said:


> dumb topic. in a legalized boxing match, ron artest would work big ben. _the difference in their athleticism isn't as big as is the difference in boxing skill_.


I disagree, also with the fact that you choose to call a topic that a lot of us are having fun and interesting conversations about "dumb"


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

casebeck22 said:


> I disagree, also with the fact that you choose to call a topic that a lot of us are having fun and interesting conversations about "dumb"


how can you disagree? what has big bennifer done in the world of boxing? just because he has large hair, doesn't make him ready2rumble. all of a sudden pistons fans swear the guy is afro thunder.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

sherako said:


> how can you disagree? what has big bennifer done in the world of boxing? just because he has large hair, doesn't make him ready2rumble. all of a sudden pistons fans swear the guy is afro thunder.


Big Bennifer? Are you kidding? You have not see him do one thing on the court that would relate to him knowing how to fight and/or defend himself? Do you watch the Pistons? Or do you just watch Tim Duncan who stares at the floor most of the game?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

We do not know Ben Wallace's boxing ability.

Stop pretending that you do (directed towards everyone)


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Premier said:


> We do not know Ben Wallace's boxing ability.
> 
> Stop pretending that you do (directed towards everyone)


I am not pretending to know anything.








But not everyone in the league is built like that, has his kind of athletic abilities, or has the mentality he does. He busted up Oakley's face before he even got in the league at a basketball camp, I think we all know that he is tough. And you guys saw what happend the night of the brawl at the Palace.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

casebeck22 said:


> I am not pretending to know anything.
> He busted up Oakley's face before he even got in the league at a basketball camp,


It's more like "he busted my lip. I busted his nose".



> And you guys saw what happend the night of the brawl at the Palace.


What did Ben do?


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> It's more like "he busted my lip. I busted his nose".


You know what I meant, we all read the article.



PauloCatarino said:


> What did Ben do?











It does not look like Artest wants any part of that.


Take it how you want. Peace.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I think Artest, unlike Ben Wallace, did a good job of keeping his cool until a cup was thrown at him.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Premier said:


> I think Artest, unlike Ben Wallace, did a good job of keeping his cool _until_ a cup was thrown at him.


Until is the key word. It is what you do throughout the entire situation, not just the first part of it. 


P.S. I would be much more scared if I saw Ben Wallace running into the stands at me.


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

Ron Artest was a Golden Gloves champ as a teen. I have a feeling he would teach Ben Wallace a thing or two...


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm not trying to be a jerk guys lol. Don't take anything personally.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Artest would kick Benny's ***.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

This is good for me.

I need to learn how to disagree with people


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BenGordon said:


> i really dont like debating ''what if'' topics but ben wallaces build is much bigger than ron artests. their heights may be similar but it's like saying chris mihm has as big a build as shaq.
> (playing defense doesnt require athleticism,rebounding does. so thats not really relevent)


You know absolutley nothing about basketball if you think defence doesnt require athleticism. Secondly, why does Ron weigh more than Ben then?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

FreeSpeech101 said:


> Ron Artest was a Golden Gloves champ as a teen. I have a feeling he would teach Ben Wallace a thing or two...


Is this true? I don't think it is.

His father was a Golden Gloves champ. All I've ever heard about Ron's supposed boxing background is "his father was a boxer" and "he put the gloves on his son at a young age."

I've never actually heard of him having any success with the sport or even actively participating in it.

I'm genuinely interested though if anybody knows for sure.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

They should throw em both into the octagon to settle their differences. Nothing like a rear naked choke to settle your differences. :biggrin: 



Are you ready?

Are you ready?

LET'S GET IT ON!!!


----------



## Bone Crusher (Jan 1, 2005)

The notion that Artest backed down from Ben Wallace is fictitous. Watch the video again. Artest fouls Ben to keep him from scoring an each basket. Ben acts like an idiot, pushes him off, Artest then walks towards Wallace to have a head to head confrontation, but before that could happen Ben Wallace throws another sucker shove, and by now the players and refs are between the two. Ben Wallace then jumps around like an out of control buffoon while Artest stands around calmly, probably loving the smackdown his team just laid on the defending champions and laughing at how dumb Wallace is acting. He then goes and calmly lays on the scorers table and puts on a headset, because as stated he has a sense of humor, hes then hit square in the face with a large, ice filled cup of beer. He then becomes enraged (as any non-pussified male would) and without thinking goes to aprehend who he thinks threw the cup. He then gets pummeled from behind by idiotic Piston fans who have no business being even 10 feet form Artest. Stephen Jackson then sees his teammate being ganged up on by 5-10 Piston fans and goes to get his back and throws a few nice haymakers of his own. Then others go into the crowd, chairs get thrown, more beers/cokes get thrown, popcorn gets thrown, the legendary dustpan makes an appearance, and some dumb fans walk onto the court and get punched.



DTigre said:


> Who would want to mess with him?


I would. Yet I don't think "Big Ben" would want any part of me since I'm 6'11" 290 lb. with multiple degrees is various martial arts



Premier said:


> We do not know Ben Wallace's boxing ability.
> 
> Stop pretending that you do (directed towards everyone)


 We don't know of Ben's boxing ability *because there's nothing to know!* The guy's nothing but a "pretty" body. Pretty bodies impress at the beach and get you laid. They don't win fights.



sherako said:


> how can you disagree? what has big bennifer done in the world of boxing? just because he has large hair, doesn't make him ready2rumble. all of a sudden pistons fans swear the guy is afro thunder.


 LOL! :clap:



BenGordon said:


> ever heard of weight classes? imagine Bernard Hopkins taking on james toney. it wouldnt end up pretty. big ben may not have the boxing experience but he makes up for it in athletic ability,build,and muscle tone.


 Uhh....you do relieze Artest weights approx. 15 lbs. *more* than Ben Wallace, right? :cuckoo: :cuckoo:



Sir Patchwork said:


> Just by looking at them, you can tell that Artest is noticably thicker than Wallace.


 Yes, but as we all know thickness doesnt matter when it comes to strength. Only who has the better "six-pack". :angel:

By the way - I know their respective organizations would never allow it, but I'd love for this to take place.I think it would get a huge PPV buyrate.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ummm.. did we watch the same tape? Artest was not hit square in the face? Or am I just imagining things? I only watched the video twice. Every other time I just changed the channel. Also, Ron's thickeness does explain the weight difference. His chest and hips are much wider. Ben's biceps are bigger, and tri's are more cut up. Also, boxing skills have little to do with fighter skills. A lot of you were right when saying that the crazier dude wins the fight. I realize that Artest is nuts, but you honestly don't know how crazy Big Ben. I don't either. Some people can be completely calm all of the time, but absolutely explode when fighting. Not just shoving either.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Bone Crusher said:


> The notion that Artest backed down from Ben Wallace is fictitous. Watch the video again. Artest fouls Ben to keep him from scoring an each basket. Ben acts like an idiot, pushes him off, Artest then walks towards Wallace to have a head to head confrontation, but before that could happen Ben Wallace throws another sucker shove, and by now the players and refs are between the two. Ben Wallace then jumps around like an out of control buffoon while Artest stands around calmly, probably loving the smackdown his team just laid on the defending champions and laughing at how dumb Wallace is acting. He then goes and calmly lays on the scorers table and puts on a headset, because as stated he has a sense of humor, hes then hit square in the face with a large, ice filled cup of beer. He then becomes enraged (as any non-pussified male would) and without thinking goes to aprehend who he thinks threw the cup. He then gets pummeled from behind by idiotic Piston fans who have no business being even 10 feet form Artest. Stephen Jackson then sees his teammate being ganged up on by 5-10 Piston fans and goes to get his back and throws a few nice haymakers of his own. Then others go into the crowd, chairs get thrown, more beers/cokes get thrown, popcorn gets thrown, the legendary dustpan makes an appearance, and some dumb fans walk onto the court and get punched.


That foul by Artest was stupid. Only a few minutes to go, Pacers are up big, and he fouls like that. So Artest has control when Ben shoves him but not when some drunk guy throws a beer at him? And that is fine that they won that game because the Pistons won the next one at their place and also beat them out to win the East again.
If Artest is that crazy, he would have gotten back at Ben when Ben was coming after him. So was it that he was acting calm or just didn't want any part of Ben?


----------

